# Help! Chanel Tulipe Noire nail colour.



## turtlo (Sep 22, 2007)

Hello ladies!

So yesterday fedex dropped off an envelope saying I won Instyles summer makeup sweepstakes (supposed to get a box of goodies soon!) and they added in this chanel nailpolish. It's lovely, limited edition fall color? But I don't believe in keeping a nailpolish that is $20+ when I have the same color for $3. So what my question is, should I sell it on ebay now, or will it's value increase over time if I keep it? Thanks!


----------



## brewgrl (Sep 22, 2007)

The problem with nailpolishes is that they will eventually turn, even if you never open the bottle- it is the laws of laquers... the ingredients will separate and exposure to any source of light will deteriorate what's inside the bottle as well.

so unless you haven't been seeing it all over the place as the new IT color on EVERYONE, then it wont increase in value.

so go ahead- sell it on Ebay! or here!!! I am sure there are plenty of girls ready to open their wallets in the Items for Sale Forum!!


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 22, 2007)

I'd gladly take it off your hands! LOL! I love that color, and haven't even tried to see if my Chanel has it... Alas, it might go for quite a bit on eBay!


----------



## -Liz- (Sep 22, 2007)

congrats! and try and sell it here or ebay now! i agree with the girls but dont frget to post pics of your goodies when you get them!


----------



## turtlo (Sep 23, 2007)

thanks guys!


----------

